# Meetings > Workshops >  Θέματα για Workshop

## vmanolis

Μετά από επιτόπια συζήτηση με *acoul* και *kinglyr*, ξαναναφέρθηκε η δημιουργία Workshop με κάποια θέματα κατά νου.  ::  
Έτσι καταλήξαμε στην σκέψη να γίνει το δημοψήφισμα αυτό, ώστε να δούμε τι ανάγκες και προτιμήσεις υπάρχουν.  ::  
Για να δούμε τι θέλει "το κοινό".  ::

----------


## papashark

> Μετά από επιτόπια συζήτηση με *acoul* και *kinglyr*, ξαναναφέρθηκε η δημιουργία Workshop με κάποια θέματα κατά νου.  
> Έτσι καταλήξαμε στην σκέψη να γίνει το δημοψήφισμα αυτό, ώστε να δούμε τι ανάγκες και προτιμήσεις υπάρχουν.  
> Για να δούμε τι θέλει "το κοινό".


Κανένα από τα 3 ?.....

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## vmanolis

> *Πρότεινε ένα 4ο*... 
> Το firewalling πάντως σίγουρα ενδιαφέρει πολλούς ανεξαρτήτως OS.


Συμφωνώ. Απλά αυτά είχαμε κατά νου.  ::  
Όταν γίνεται ένα workshop με το Χ θέμα, όσοι ενδιαφέροντε έρχοντε.  ::  
Το θέμα είναι να γίνει ένα που ενδιαφέρει αρκετό κόσμο.  ::

----------


## papashark

Aν μιλάμε για routers τότε ΜΤ και quagga.

Aν μιλάμε για servers τότε linux.


Aυτά εφόσον μιλάμε για λειτουργικά καθότι υπάρχουν και ένα σωρό άλλα θέματα εκτός λειτουργικών...

----------


## vmanolis

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Τι να πω. Απλά καλά είναι π.χ. να μην υπάρχει η μονοπώληση του Mikrotik στο θέμα του routing, αφενός γιατί υπάρχει κόσμος που θέλει να μάθει και τα άλλα που υπάρχουν (αλλά να μην έχει το έναυσμα-> αναγκαίο workshop), αφετέρου μην θυμίζουμε το μονοπώλειο... Microsoft.  ::  
Ακούμε όλες τις απόψεις.  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Το ότι π.χ. έως τώρα 11 άτομα επιθυμούν να ενημερωθούν πιο καλά στο θέμα του Firewall είναι απόλυτα σεβαστό.  ::  
Το μόνο που μένει είναι να διοργανωθεί το ανάλογο workshop με ομιλητές κάποιους έμπειρους στο θέμα.  ::  
Ας μαζέψουμε και άλλες απόψεις περί των προτεινόμενων αυτών workshop και βλέπουμε για αρχή.  ::  
Έχουμε ατονίσει κάπως στην ενημέρωση των νέων επάνω σε αρκετά θέματα. Μόνο τα workshop άλλωστε μας απέμειναν.  ::

----------


## papashark

> Τι να πω. Απλά καλά είναι π.χ. να μην υπάρχει η μονοπώληση του Mikrotik στο θέμα του routing, αφενός γιατί υπάρχει κόσμος που θέλει να μάθει και τα άλλα που υπάρχουν (αλλά να μην έχει το έναυσμα-> αναγκαίο workshop), αφετέρου μην θυμίζουμε το μονοπώλειο... Microsoft.  
> Ακούμε όλες τις απόψεις.


Κοίτα να δεις

Τα κυρίαρχα λειτουυργικά σήμερα στο awmn είναι πρώτα Mikrotik, και μετά κάτι λίγα Linux και openwrt & zouzounet όπου έχει ανακατευτεί ο acoul.


Aν θέλει κανείς να κάνει workshop που να αφορά τον πολύ κόσμο, τότε θα κάνει αυτό που προτιμά ο κόσμος, και αυτό δεν είναι το openwrt επειδή αρέσει στον acoul....


Bέβαια υπάρχει και η λογική του "οποιος κάνει το workshop επιλέγει και το θέμα !"  ::

----------


## vmanolis

> Aν θέλει κανείς να κάνει workshop που να αφορά τον πολύ κόσμο, τότε θα κάνει *αυτό που προτιμά ο κόσμος*, και αυτό δεν είναι το openwrt επειδή αρέσει στον acoul....


Μήπως μπερδεύουμε το "αυτό που προτιμά ο κόσμος" με το "αυτό που έμαθε ο κόσμος";
Μην ξεχνάμε ότι δεν είμαστε μια εταιρία αλλά ένα ερασιτεχνικό-εθελοντικό δίκτυο.
Άρα το να δουν κάποιοι ενδιαφερόμενοι και μια άλλη άποψη, δεν νομίζω ότι είναι κατακριτέο.
Το να μαθαίνουμε άλλωστε κάποια πράγματα και να τα μεταδίδουμε σε όποιους ενδιαφέρονται, είναι ένα από τα πρώτα μελήματά μας σαν κοινότητα.
Δεν επιβάλουμε τίποτα και σε κανέναν. Ακόμα κι αν αυτό λέγεται OpenWRT ή BSD ή Linux ή Windows ή Mikrotik.
Ναι μεν εγώ χρησιμοποιώ Mikrotik, αλλά δεν είπα ποτέ όχι στο να μου δείξει κάποιος το WRT ή το BSD ή το Χ διαθέσιμο RouterOS. Είναι σαν να μην θέλουμε να γίνει Workshop με θέμα το Linux. Το λιγότερο που θα νόμιζε κάποιος, θα ήταν ότι "προωθούμε" τα Windows.




> Bέβαια υπάρχει και η λογική του "*οποιος κάνει το workshop επιλέγει και το θέμα* !"


Ακόμα κι αν ήταν έτσι, είμαι της γνώμης ότι αν κάποιος θέλει να μας μιλήσει π.χ. για την Cisco και υπάρχει συμμετοχή, δεν βλέπω τον λόγο γιατί να μην γίνει. Ας μιλήσει κάποιος και για την αρχαία Αίγυπτο. Αν θέλει κόσμος να ενημερωθεί, γιατί να του το στερήσουμε. Τι είμαστε, χούντα;
Μακάρι να είχα και εγώ κάτι χρήσιμο και ενδιαφέρον για το οποίο να έκανα ένα workshop. Το θέμα θα ήταν να έχουμε συμμετοχή.

----------


## vmanolis

Προς το παρόν πάντως πάμε "ολοταχώς" για Firewall Workshop.  ::

----------


## mojiro

πιο σημαντικο κοματι στο firewalling δεν ειναι να μαθεις πως γινεται στο
mikrotik και πως στο alcatel speedtouch, αλλα ποια ειναι η ορολογια του,
και βαση αυτης να διδαχθουν διαφορα πραματα γυρω απο τις τακτικες
προστασιας.

αν το μαθημα γινει με ορολογια και κυριως σε θεοριτικο επιπεδο,
η εφαρμογη του θα ειναι ολοιδια οσο αφορα Linux/mtik και σε
πιο απλουστευμενη μορφη σε αλλα λειτουργικα/περιβαλλοντα.

ε τωρα δε νομιζω να θελει κανεις να μαθει firewall on bsd....

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## mojiro

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mojiro
> 
> ε τωρα δε νομιζω να θελει κανεις να μαθει firewall on bsd....
> 
> 
> Μην το λες... στο pf μπορείς να κάνεις παπάδες που ούτε σε cisco δεν γίνονται.


εννοω οτι ο αριθμος των ενδιαφερομενων γυρω απο τον τροπο λειτουργιας
του pf στο bsd, ειναι τοσο μικρος, που δεν ειπαρχει λογος να ανακατευουμε
τους advanced χρηστες με τους αρχαριους.

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Εμένα πάντως ένα openwrt fest θα με ενδιέφερε, όχι για να το χρησιμοποιήσω αλλά για την γνώση.

----------


## vmanolis

> ... δεν ειπαρχει λογος να ανακατευουμε
> τους advanced χρηστες με τους αρχαριους.


Μας έκανες... σκόνη (εμάς τους αρχάριους εννοώ).  ::  




> Εμένα πάντως ένα openwrt fest θα με ενδιέφερε, όχι για να το χρησιμοποιήσω αλλά για την γνώση.


Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω. Να τα ακούνε κάποιοι και να κινούν ανάλογες διεργασίες.  ::  
Ακόμα και Slackware Workshop αν γινόταν, εγώ θα ήθελα να συμμετάσχω και ας μην έχω ασχοληθεί με αυτό.  ::

----------


## alsafi

Openwrt
Firewall έχει ξαναγίνει  ::

----------


## EOS

εμένα θα με ενδιέφερε (μιας και είμαι σκράπας από Linux):

- Στήσιμο Linux server π.χ. Ubuntu (μέχρι εδώ ας πούμε ότι τα καταφέρνουμε) και πάνω στο ίδιο μηχάνημα στήσιμο υπηρεσιών (και απλής μορφής παραμετροποίηση):
- Asterisk
- MRTG
- Cacti
- Proxy

Αυτό πιστεύω ότι είναι ένα σενάριο που όλοι οι κομβούχοι θα μπορούσαν να έχουν στον κόμβο τους + ότι άλλες υπηρεσίες θα μπορούσαν να προστεθούν

(απλά η συνηθισμένη έλλειψη χρόνου...)

Δεν το βάζετε και αυτό στην λίστα?

----------


## noisyjohn

> εμένα θα με ενδιέφερε (μιας και είμαι σκράπας από Linux):
> 
> - Στήσιμο Linux server π.χ. Ubuntu (μέχρι εδώ ας πούμε ότι τα καταφέρνουμε) και πάνω στο ίδιο μηχάνημα στήσιμο υπηρεσιών (και απλής μορφής παραμετροποίηση):
> - Asterisk
> - MRTG
> - Cacti
> - Proxy
> 
> Αυτό πιστεύω ότι είναι ένα σενάριο που όλοι οι κομβούχοι θα μπορούσαν να έχουν στον κόμβο τους + ότι άλλες υπηρεσίες θα μπορούσαν να προστεθούν
> ...


Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω. Π.χ. squid: 3000 γραμμές (άντε μείον τις 1200 γραμμές σχολίων) στο .conf. Πόσοι ξέρουν να βγάζουν άκρη;

----------


## nektariosko

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από EOS
> 
> εμένα θα με ενδιέφερε (μιας και είμαι σκράπας από Linux):
> 
> - Στήσιμο Linux server π.χ. Ubuntu (μέχρι εδώ ας πούμε ότι τα καταφέρνουμε) και πάνω στο ίδιο μηχάνημα στήσιμο υπηρεσιών (και απλής μορφής παραμετροποίηση):
> - Asterisk
> - MRTG
> - Cacti
> - Proxy
> ...


και εγω!!!!!!  ::

----------


## EOS

τι λέτε, να φτιάξω ένα χωριστό topic? 
(για να μην χααλάμε το topic του Vmanolis )

βλέπω κάποιους να ενδιαφέρονται.. βέβαια πρέπει να βρούμε και ποιον θα ¨χωσουμε¨ να μας κάνει τo workshop....

----------


## anticlimatix

> εμένα θα με ενδιέφερε (μιας και είμαι σκράπας από Linux):
> 
> - Στήσιμο Linux server π.χ. Ubuntu (μέχρι εδώ ας πούμε ότι τα καταφέρνουμε) και πάνω στο ίδιο μηχάνημα στήσιμο υπηρεσιών (και απλής μορφής παραμετροποίηση):
> - Asterisk
> - MRTG
> - Cacti
> - Proxy
> 
> Αυτό πιστεύω ότι είναι ένα σενάριο που όλοι οι κομβούχοι θα μπορούσαν να έχουν στον κόμβο τους + ότι άλλες υπηρεσίες θα μπορούσαν να προστεθούν
> ...



++++++++++++++++++++++++

Και μετά από αυτό, θα είμαστε κι έτοιμοι για openWRT και firewalling  ::

----------


## EOS

> τι λέτε, να φτιάξω ένα χωριστό topic? 
> (για να μην χααλάμε το topic του Vmanolis )
> 
> βλέπω κάποιους να ενδιαφέρονται.. βέβαια πρέπει να βρούμε και ποιον θα ¨χωσουμε¨ να μας κάνει τo workshop....



Για να μην γεμίζουμε το παραπάνω thread όσοι ενδιαφέρονται για Linux (Ubuntu) workshop + services (όπως ανέφερα παραπάνω), ας δουν το παρακάτω thread.

http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic....asc&highlight=


noisyjohn, nektariosko, anticlimatix δηλώστε εκεί πόσα άτομα είστε για να δούμε αν μπορεί να γίνει.

----------


## dalex

......

----------


## papashark

"Λειτουργικό" για χάρην λόγου  ::   ::

----------


## kinglyr

TO firewalling πιστεύω οτι θα είναι πολύ χρήσιμο σε όλους...

----------


## vmanolis

Πιθανές ημερομηνίες για το Firewalling workshop;  ::  

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=341583#341583

----------


## vmanolis

Μάλλον πάμε για Γενάρη το εν λόγω workshop.  ::  
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=341705#341705

----------

